# Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!



## Ostseedorsch (9. März 2009)

Liebe Meeresangler,

  mein Name ist Marc Simon Weltersbach und ich studiere momentan im 5. Semester Biologie an der Universität Hamburg. Ich bin seit vielen Jahren ein begeisterter Angler und besonders die Meeresangelei hat es mir angetan. Gleichzeitig interessiere ich mich schon lange für aquatische Ökosysteme und seine Bewohner, insbesondere auch für die Fischereibiologie. In diesem Frühjahr und Sommer werde ich im Fachbereich Fischereibiologie meine Bachelor-Arbeit schreiben.
  Die Arbeit wird dabei Teil eines EU-Projektes sein, welches vom Institut für Ostseefischerei in Rostock durchgeführt wird. Aus diesem Projekt stammt auch die von Norbert Schultz im Jahre 2007 veröffentlichte Pilotstudie zu den Dorsch-Fängen der deutschen Freizeitfischer in der Ostsee (Dazu wurde hier im Anglerboard ja damals auch in einem eigenen „Thread“ diskutiert.). 

  Thematisch geht es in meiner Arbeit hauptsächlich um die Analyse und den Vergleich der Längen- und Gewichtszusammensetzung von Dorschanglerfängen auf Angelkuttern und Kleinbooten sowie der kommerziellen Fischerei in der Ostsee. Das Ganze soll aus Zeitgründen zunächst auf eine Datenerfassung im Bereich Fehmarn begrenzt sein.

*Kurz gesagt: Unterscheiden sich die von Kleinbooten und Angelkuttern sowie von kommerziellen Fischern gefangenen Dorsche hinsichtlich Gewicht und Länge?*

  Eigentlich gehen wir davon aus, dass sich die von Kleinbooten oder Angelkuttern (Anglerfänge) sowie kommerziellen Fischern gefangenen Dorsche nicht signifikant in ihren mittleren Längen und Gewichten unterscheiden. Trotzdem muss diese Hypothese wissenschaftlich überprüft werden, da bisher aufgrund ungenügender Daten der Boots- und Angelkutterfänge die von Anglern in der Ostsee gefangene Dorsch-Biomasse teilweise mit den entsprechenden mittleren Längen- und Gewichtsdaten aus der kommerziellen Fischerei berechnet wurden. Ebenso gilt es zu überprüfen, ob sich die Fänge von Kleinbooten, in ihrer Längen- und Gewichtszusammensetzung, von denen von Angelkuttern unterscheiden.   Daneben werde ich je nach vorhandenen Daten versuchen verschiedene typische Angelmethoden bzw. Köder (z.B. Pilker, Jig/Twister, Naturköder oder Gummifisch) hinsichtlich Längen und Gewichte der gefangenen Dorsche zu vergleichen.
  Ich denke, dass gerade diese Fragestellung auch für uns Meeresangler sehr interessant ist.

  Praktisch sieht die Vorgehensweise etwa so aus: Ich werde zusammen mit 1-3 Helfern aus Hamburg im April und Mai so oft wie nötig, jeweils für 3-4 Tage (Donnerstags-Sonntags) nach Fehmarn fahren und dort von Heiligenhafen aus an jeweils 1-2 Tagen mit Angelkuttern mitfahren, um dort die Fänge der Angler an Bord messen und wiegen zu. 
  Schwieriger wird die Erhebung der Daten für die Kleinboote sein, daher planen wir hierfür auch deutlich mehr Zeit und Aufwand ein. Aus diesem Grunde will ich nun hier einen Aufruf starten, um freiwillige Helfer zu suchen. 

  Wir suchen Bootsangler, die an verabredeten Tagen im April und Mai im Bereich Fehmarn zum Dorschangeln rausfahren und uns ihre Fänge am Ende des Angeltages an Land wiegen und messen lassen. Vorraussetzung ist, dass wir die Fische selber messen und mit hochwertigen Waagen wiegen müssen, damit die Daten auch exakt und vergleichbar sind. 
  Daher denke ich, dass es am einfachsten und auch nettesten ist, wenn man sich an bestimmten Tagen z.B. in Großenbrode oder Burgtiefe mit mehreren Leuten zum gemeinschaftlichen Bootsangeln verabredet. Am Ende des Tages trifft man sich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt und wir messen und wiegen die Dorsche.

*Wie sieht´s aus? Kann ich dabei auf eure Unterstützung hoffen?*

  Gerne könnt ihr meine Anfrage auch an andere Leute weiterleiten, die diesen Aufruf hier nicht lesen. Näheres zum geplanten Ablauf und die weitere Organisation würden dann hier im „Thread“, per PN, E-Mail, Brieftaube etc. an die Interessierten erfolgen. Über eure Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen und ich bin gespannt auf eure Reaktionen.


  Viele Grüße,

  [FONT=&quot]Marc Simon alias Ostseedorsch

[/FONT]


----------



## Keule1988 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Ich würde dir ja gerne helfen aber ich fahre immer von Travemünde aus. Fahre auch sehr oft also könnte man zu der Gegend schon ein recht zeigbares Ergebnis bekommen.
Einziges problem ist das dort leider kein richtiger Angelkutter ist ausser es kommt mal einer vom osten rüber gefahren.
Falls du für die gegend auch intresse hast helfe ich dir gerne.


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

hallo,

ich würde dir auch gerne helfen. ich promoviere und fahre momentan von rügen raus.

gruß

nosta


----------



## Ostseedorsch (10. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Hallo ihr beiden! #h

Erstmal vielen Dank für euer Interesse. Leider kann ich wegen der kurzen Zeit, die ich für die Bachelor-Arbeit zur Verfügung habe und aus organisatorischen Gründen, nur den Raum Fehmarn beproben. Also wenn ihr euch da mal rumtreiben solltet, sagt mir bitte bescheid!

Gruß Ostseedorsch


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

gerne werde ich auf dein agebot zurück kommen. meinst du nicht, dass diese studie für eine Bachelor-Arbeit etwas viel ist?! wie willst du an die adressen und ergebnisse kommen etc..... 

hast du schon studien durchgeführt bzw mitgearbeitet?!

nosta


----------



## Golfstrom (10. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Ich find das Thema spannend! Denke mal das theoretisch die Dorschgröße der Angler über der der Fischer (gleiches Gebiet) liegt. Allerdings gehen untermaßige Fische bei den Fischern wieder über Bord i.d.R. als Mövenfutter. #d  Diese Fische wirst Du nicht erfassen können (leider). 
Die Erhebung würde ich an Deiner Stelle zeitlich eng begrenzen und versuchen soviel Daten der Fischer und Angler zum gleichen Zeitpunkt zu bekommen wie möglich. Vielleicht auch nur die Kutter nehmen. Den Kapitänen das Projekt vorstellen und um Hilfe (Austeilen Fanglisten) bitten, oder morgens selbst vorm auslaufen der Kutter mit den Anglern sprechen (deswegen kurzer Erhebungszeitraum).

Viel Glück!

PS.: Kann auch keine Daten liefern, da ich von Rügen fahre.


----------



## Ostseedorsch (12. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Ja, ist schon recht aufwendig, aber ich kriege etwas Untersützung von der Uni und vom Institut für Ostseefischerei und es war halt meine "Wunsch" Bsc-Arbeit. :k Da tut man dann auch gerne etwas mehr! 
Ich hoffe es klappt alles, aber momentan komme ich ganz gut mit der Planung voran. Wahrscheinlich kann ich im April und Mai auch noch 1-2 Leute tageweise gegen kleines Geld auf dem Mietboot von Burgtiefe aus zum Angeln mitnehmen. 
Bedingung wäre natürlich, dass ich die gefangenen Fische wiegen und messen darf! Wenn Interesse besteht, bitte bei mir melden!
Gut wären aber vorallem Leute, die selber mit Booten rausfahren und mitmachen würden! 

Keiner Lust auf ein Kleinboot-Treffen in Burgtiefe?

Gruß Ostseedorsch


----------



## Hausmarke (12. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

moin,
also ich wäre dabei bin eh um die zeit auf fehmarn.meld mich dann nochmal

gruß hausmarke


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Ich würde dir auch gerne helfen, vor allem, da ich genau denselben Studiengang einschlagen will wie du (In Kiel, 6 Semester bachelor of science in Biologie, 4 Semester master of science in Biological Oceanographics).

Alerdings bin ich als 17-jähriger nicht ganz so unabhängig und kann mit meinem Boot deswegen auch nicht mal eben ans andere Ende der Insel (hab leider noch keinen Führerschein und für mein 15 PS starkes Boot muss auch noch mein Vater dabei sein).


Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Bachelorarbeit!!!

Gruß


----------



## skipper chris (13. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Ich bin im Mai mit sieben bis acht Personen und drei Booten in Großenbrode, könntes mich ja mal anschreiben  vielleicht können wir die helfen.

Gruß Chr.


----------



## Rosi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Dorsche zählen und wiegen: Hier wird sogar Geld dafür geboten und eine Reisekostenpauschale.


----------



## noworkteam (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*

Mal ganz dumm nachgefragt:

Wenn interessiert denn :
"*Unterscheiden sich die von Kleinbooten und Angelkuttern sowie von kommerziellen Fischern gefangenen Dorsche hinsichtlich Gewicht und Länge?"*

Und wenn das Thema in den Bereich Fischbiolgie fehlt, sind Themen wie ( wenn´s um Angelfische von Kuttern geht)
- in welcher Tiefe wurde gefangen
- Wetterlage Fangtiefe, Größe und deren Zusammenhang
- Untersuchung des Fressverhaltens (Mageninhalt) von geangelten Fischen und Köder...
- Laichdorschfänge von Kuttern und deren Auswirkungen

alle schon weg und ausgearbeitet ???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## Ollek (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumm nachgefragt:
> 
> Wenn interessiert denn :
> "*Unterscheiden sich die von Kleinbooten und Angelkuttern sowie von kommerziellen Fischern gefangenen Dorsche hinsichtlich Gewicht und Länge?"*



Unabhängig was ich von der Aktion des Instituts halte wäre die Frage dennoch interessant bezüglich des Angelkutters wo oft erfahrene vormals selbst Berufsfischerkapitäne am Ruder sitzen.

Im Gegensatz zur Mehrheit derer die sicher nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten, evtl das Boot um bestimmte Gebiete anzufahren und eben auch die Erfahrung haben mit dem Kleinboot so auf Dorsch zu fahren wie Kutterkapitäne es tun.

Auch wenn sicherlich der eine oder andere jetzt meint das sie mit ihrem Boot um längen besser fangen als Kutter, (was sicher sein kann) aber man sollte die Masse betrachten.

Auch Bötchen die z.B. mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5 "Rudern" um halbwegs gut zu fangen sollten bei der Betrachtung mit einfliessen.
Und das sind nicht unerheblich Wenige die kaum ein Chance haben "gute Plätze" zu erreichen im Gegensatz zu Kuttern.


----------



## raubangler (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumm nachgefragt:
> 
> Wenn interessiert denn :
> "*Unterscheiden sich die von Kleinbooten und Angelkuttern sowie von kommerziellen Fischern gefangenen Dorsche hinsichtlich Gewicht und Länge?"*
> ...



Es geht hier doch nicht darum, interessante Fragestellungen zu klären...
Sondern einzig und allein darum, das Fundament für die zukünftige Anglerquotenregelung zu erstellen.

Je grösser die geangelten Fische in dieser Untersuchung ausfallen, desto eher ist dann pro Jahr Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Ollek (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch nicht darum, interessante Fragestellungen zu klären...
> Sondern einzig und allein darum, das Fundament für die zukünftige Anglerquotenregelung zu erstellen.
> 
> Je grösser die geangelten Fische in dieser Untersuchung ausfallen, desto eher ist dann pro Jahr Schluss mit lustig.



|rolleyes Sorry das ich das wiedermal aus meiner sturen Brille eines geschwächten Dorschbestandes betrachtet habe. :g

Aber ich weiss ja das einigen dieser Bestand am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht. (ich spreche niemanden persönlich an)

Dennoch bin ich auf jedenfall für unabhängige Studien über diese Thematik ohne das ich Angst habe das mir jemand  aufgrund dessen etwas verbietet oder einschränkt.

Sonnst wird früher oder später das Ignorieren von Fakten *allen* von selbst etwas verbieten.

Gruss #h


----------



## Reisender (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangler für Studie gesucht!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich auf jedenfall für unabhängige Studien über diese Thematik ohne das ich Angst habe das mir jemand  aufgrund dessen etwas verbietet oder einschränkt. Gruss #h



Nur da liegt ja das übel, denn die unabhängigen sollten auch mal zu einem ergebnis kommen. Und nicht wie so oft sich kloppen wer recht hat und wer nicht.


----------

